# Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau



## quattrodrifter (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe an unserem Teich einen Biotec 12 Screenmatic auf 7500l Wasservolumen. Diesem vorgeschaltet ist eine 36W UVC. Der Besatz beträgt z.Zt. 4 __ Moderlieschen und 5 Kois von ca 12-15cm.

Nun wollte ich dem NO2 und NO3 Abbau was gutes tun, und einen weiteren Biofilter nachschalten. Also erstmal einen geeigneten Behälter gesucht, dabei bin ich auf eine 90l Mörtelwanne gestossen, die ich am Meerwasseraquarium ständig in Einsatz hatte (wasseransetzen, beckenumbauten). Ich möchte damit sagen ich habe keine Bedenken wg. dem Material was ja schon oft diskutiert wurde. Die Meeresbewohner dürften doch um einiges empfindlicher sein, und da gabs keine Probleme.

Back2Topic.
Also habe ich 2  HT-Rohre 75mm mit der Mörtelwanne verklebt. Und zwar so, das die Mörtelwanne direkt neben dem Biotec steht. Der Biotec Auslauf ist der Einlauf in die Mörtelwanne. Am anderen Ende Wieder ein Auslauf Richtung Teich. Wie soll ich die Mörtelwanne für 14 mm Helix / Kaldnes am besten einteilen? Blaue Matten, Japanmatten, nur Gitter vor dem Auslauf??? Muss ich eine Auflage für das Filtermedium machen zwecks Schmutzablass?? Brauche ich überhaupt eine Schmutzablass?? 

Ich wollte den Auslauf der Mörtelwanne höher legen als den Einlauf, damit das Wasser im Biotec etwas ansteigt. Dort sind die Schwämme nur halb im Wasser. Ist das höherlegen des Wasserspiegels sinnvoll?

Belüften wollte ich mit einer Aqua-Oxy 2000, so das das Medium schön in bewegung  bleibt.

Achso, ist 14mm Helix oder 7/9mm besser für meine Anwendung?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## quattrodrifter (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

Kann mir denn keiner Tips geben?Hat denn noch Niemand einen solchen Filter gebaut?


----------



## krautte1 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

hallo,
ich habe auch einen teichfilter nach Anleitung gebaut - mit vollem Erfolg !!
Schau mal bei www.teich-filter.eu nach.
Nach 3 Wochen hatte ich einen glasklaren teich.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

Hallo, 

ein etwas verspätetes herzlich willkommen im Club. 

Hmmm, hier sind ja schon einige "Technikspezis" gewesen ... warum melden die sich nicht dazu?  

Ich kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil soo tief sitze ich in der Technik auch nicht drin.  
Bin aber zuversichtlich, das sich in nächster Zeit noch jemand dazu äußern wird.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

Hallo quattrodrifter,


:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Mein Name ist Olaf.  

Das __ Hel-X 14 ist schon in ordnung.  

Eine Filtermedienauflage ist beim Schmutzablass, den man immer mit einbauen sollte, pflicht. 

Und damit ist diese Frage auch beantwortet: Ja du brauchst unbedingt einen Schmutzablass. Du glaubst gar nicht, was da für ein feiner Dreck im Hel-X drinne hängen bleiben kann. 

Hel-X würde ich immer alleine in eine Filterkammer einfüllen.

So, das wars erst mal von meiner Seite.

Obwohl ich der Meing bin, das eine 90L Mörtelwanne zu klein ist......


----------



## quattrodrifter (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

THX für die Antworten und die Begrüßung erstmal. Mein Name ist Chris und ich bin 26 Jahre alt. Ich habe 4 Jahre Meerwasser-Aquarium Erfahrung und seit einem Jahr betreue ich den Teich meines Vaters. Details siehe #1

@Olaf:
Wie sollte eine Medienauflage für 14mm Helix denn beschaffen sein? Gitter, Netz? Maschenweite? Bin absoluter Newbie was Pond-Technik angeht, im Meerwasser bin ich da schon etwas fitter. Nur das ist vom Schmutzauftreten nicht zu vergleichen.
Wieviel Raum sollte unter der Auflage sein (Höhe)??
Hälst du das anheben des Wasserspiegels im BIOTEC Filter für Sinnvoll? THX im vorraus.
Achso, wg der Einteilung, nur ein Gitter vor dem Auslaufrohr damit kein __ Hel-X rausfließt? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

@krautte1:
Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, das Wasser ist Glasklar, es geht sich um'n NO2 und NO3 abbau. Dein Filter ist mir ein bisschen zu wie soll ich sagen, "Oldschool". Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kaldnes / Helix Filter Eigenbau*

Hi Chris,

guck mal hier da ist mein kompletter Filteraufbau beschrieben.


----------

